# What do you associate with Liverpool, UK?



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Melanie Chisholm or Melanie C or Sporty Spice  So, one Spice Girl 
P.S. I must admit, i didn't know , the Beatles are from Liverpool :lol: 
Anyway, i don't like the Beatles


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Liverpool FC
Beatles
You'll Never Walk Alone


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

THE BEATLES, NICE ARCHITECTURE, AND UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITES.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll add a new one: striking dockworkers


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

The Beatles (love them forever!) and for the rest...a rundown city.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Great football team
West coast city


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

cementationfurnace said:


> I'll add a new one: striking dockworkers


Are there any dockworkers these days? There can surely be no more than a couple of hundred remaining in an urban area of 1.5m.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Liverpool accent(scouse), scouse(the dish), The La's, Frankie Goes Hollywood, Gerry & the Pacemakers, The Lightning Seeds, Echo & The Bunnymen, The Farm, The Boo Radley's, The Icicle Works, China Crisis, Dead or Alive, A Flock Of Seagulls, OMD, The Teardrop Explodes, Liverpool F.C, Everton F.C, Merseyrail, the harbour, Tom Baker, Derek Acorah, Clive Barker, Charles Booth, Craig Charles, Elvis Costello, Ian Hart, Kenny Everett, Frank Hornby, Sonia Evans, Derek Hatton, William Gladstone etc...


...And yes, also The Beatles.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> Are there any dockworkers these days? There can surely be no more than a couple of hundred remaining in an urban area of 1.5m.



There probably aren't very many left. It's not a major port anymore is it? And now that I think about it, that's a pretty random thing to associate a city with 

Edit: I believe the 'glory years' for striking Liverpudlian dockworkers were the 1970s.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The dockworkers had a lot of sympathy here in Switzerland during the strikes. I guess they lost and got extinct for I never heard of them anymore


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Liver and pool... Scouse speaking with Irish accent.


----------



## sprash (May 8, 2006)

The Beatles
Frankie goes to Hollywood
and possibly the most beautiful city in the UK


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

* You'll never walk alone

* Football 

* Funny accent


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

big white bodies full of tatoos drinking lots of beer


----------



## sjwmoore (Feb 17, 2005)

cementationfurnace said:


> There probably aren't very many left. It's not a major port anymore is it? And now that I think about it, that's a pretty random thing to associate a city with
> 
> Edit: I believe the 'glory years' for striking Liverpudlian dockworkers were the 1970s.


Liverpool now carries more tonnage than at any time in its history! Due to containerisation and automation the numbers involved are very few, about 400 i think

_Five years ago the Port of Liverpool was ranked fourth among UK container ports serving the busy North Atlantic route. Today, it handles more container trade with the United States of America and Canada than any other port in the land. Other developments in the global container market have opened up a whole range of new routes for shippers moving their goods through the Seaforth Terminal, adding further benefits to a facility already acknowledged as Britain's most efficient container gateway._

http://www.merseydocks.co.uk/


----------

